#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Looking for 2-3bedr. Long Term on Koh Samui

## Frode

*Looking for a House or Villa for long term rental*

Hello.

We are two sailors from Norway, Grandfather (retired) and Grandson. 
After a holliday toghether with our wifes in Koh Samui and Phangan, we decided we want to move there.
Since our jobs allow us to live anywhere in the world, its just a matter of finding a great place.

I'm going to take a trip down in late October, or early December to have a look around personally. 
But would be great to establish conact with some home owners, or agents through this site.

Location on the island is not the most important, but if it's on the beach it's a huge pluss.  
I understand that a beach location will up the price.

As for our budget it can stretch as far as 45000Baht per month.
But would rather settle for about 30 a month.
1-5 year contract,  6monts pay up front, deposits and such. 

Looking forward to any replys, and please only use my email for serius replys.

frodehaarberg[at]gmail.com

Specs needed are listed below.

min. 2 dobble bedrooms with bathrooms. pref. 3bedrooms.
fully furnished, aircon, swimming pool, internett possibillitys, sat/cable tv, parking, a Nice Kitchen (order of my wife).

----------

